# The last of 3 generations is sleeping soundly IN MY HOUSE!



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Candy-cane recently looked at me, whimpered a pitiful mew and gave up the ghost last week. She was SUCH a sweetie - the ONLY time she came in the house was her last day. All her previous generations are gone in one way of the other. A tom cat from her last litter has been coming inside and eating in my kitchen and recently has started sleeping behind my organ for an hour or so, then going outside till supper-time where he’ll come in for a quick snack - then it’s back outside till the next morning and we do it all over again - he’s about 6 months old. I would assume he’s getting used to me as sometimes he’ll flop over and show me his belly; will let me gently pet him there.

Today, he’s been inside sleeping behind the organ for 5 hours! I’m trying to tip-toe around and not do anything noisy to let him rest so he knows he’s safe from the other toms outside that’ve been trying to usurp HIS territory since his momma passed. I’ve never seen a cat sleep this long - ‘ya think he’s okay and just needs a nice rest in a safe warm spot after surviving the night? I don’t dare leave him alone as he’s not housebroken, but will be getting some unscented clay litter for him Monday morning…. The next step will be attempting to introduce him to the litter box. Here’s Grayson:

Thanks for the read…. 😊


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Sorry this response is so late, and I'm so terribly sorry for the loss of your Candy-cane. 

Grayson is adorable! How are you all doing now?


----------

